# getting through uni



## 23298 (Mar 20, 2006)

i'm just about finished with my uni course, i'm an art student so i've got a gallery show to do, which im pretty sure i can get through. Problem is i know my work has suffered majorly because of my ibs, but because i don't have many set classes, no one has noticed, guess they just think i'm lazy. i'm contemplating going and speaking to my tutor about this (silly to have left it so late, i know), but its him that grades my work, so it seems like a good idea. i was wondering if anyone else has had any experience of speaking to their tutors about their problems, and if it helped any? would getting a doctors note help? or am i just torturing myself by going to discuss something so private with a guy i barely know, who won't understand, and up til now, i've managed to avoid telling?? really need some advice on this one!!


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Just a thought but having no idea what your tutor is like it may help to have aletter from your doctor and maybe a sheet of info (of here?) explaining what IBS is - might help him understand more than just a note by itself.


----------



## 23298 (Mar 20, 2006)

thing is, not sure how easy it'd be to get a doctors note, he wasn't that helpful or sympathetic in the first place, gonna try though. Do you think it would help telling my tutor though? not so much in the sense that it would make my life any easier, just that he might be more sympathetic to the amount of work i've done when he grades it. Having said that, i'm really just worried that he won't understand the effect ibs has had on my life and that he'll think that i'm just "pulling a sicky" to get a better grade!


----------



## 16534 (Mar 22, 2006)

I am also an art student and understand your pain. It's hard to get the motivation to work on a painting or spends endless hours on the computer working on a graphics project when all you want to do is lay in the fetal position. I had to tell my work about my condition because I had a 4 day period of immense pain where it interfered with my work.. I submitted a doctor's note and they were much more sympathetic. I also had to talk to a professor about being "sick to my stomach," and not being able to do my work. He told way understanding and just told me to tell him as I was going through the class when these issues arised so that he could work with me and help me manage the workload and stay informed with the topics discussed in the class. I hope this can be of help to you. I know from personal experience that if you don't address the problem as soon as possible then it will make you sicker in the long run thinking about it and causing you to further regress. Good Luck!


----------

